# anyone have any problems with single stage quick chute controll?



## snow2345ffs (Dec 20, 2015)

Last question hopefully 

The blue thing on the handle to control the chute, some 621s and 721s have it. 
https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-clear-721-qzr-38743

I looked at the parts diagram and it seems like a pretty sturdy apparatus but I dunno. I'm between the basic manual chute model $500 and the quick chute model $620 ($670 at home depot). 


I see with the manual model, you can't control it from the operator's area, you have to step around the machine every time. I saw some guy attach a bar to his but it seems a bit frustrating to use. 

I'm worried the control parts might freeze or break. I do a bunch of properties and the quick chute is more parts that could fail. I have a wire crimper I can replace just the wires for like $2 instead of buying them made for like $18 but I don't plan on taking the whole thing apart and having wire crimpers etc on me while I'm out clearing snow. I would probably run home and get my dual stage.
If the apparatus fails, the chute will either be stuck or swivel around loosely and basically be useless. 

With the manual chute control model, It seems the parts will eventually strip out and need replacing because they are friction fit like two plastic gears you grind through to have it stay in the position you put it. 
But those parts are pretty cheap and easy to find. I priced the parts to convert a manual model to a quick chute control on the handle and it's like $120 in parts. 

Just checking who has used the quick control extensively and if they had any problems with it. thanks


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I have a Toro model 421QZE single stage (early version of the 721) since new in "2008" and have "never" had any problems with the quick shoot. (I love it) I did have a problem a few years ago with the steel pin that holds the zip deflector coming out and not holding position and it was an easy costless repair.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

That's why I kept mine with that style of chute control. I like it...... pretty good machine. A little cold blooded at times though. If it sits for long periods anyway....


----------

